# Is Soundtoys' Little Radiator worth $10 to you? (Christmas 2018)



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 15, 2018)

I passed on the Little MicroShift for the same price a few weeks back because I just couldn't realistically imagine needing it anytime in the near future, and while $10 isn't a lot, it's still too much to spend on something I'll never use. 

I can imagine using Little Radiator if it's useful. What do you lot think?


----------



## robgb (Dec 15, 2018)

jacobthestupendous said:


> I passed on the Little MicroShift for the same price a few weeks back because I just couldn't realistically imagine needing it anytime in the near future, and while $10 isn't a lot, it's still too much to spend on something I'll never use.
> 
> I can imagine using Little Radiator if it's useful. What do you lot think?


I passed on it. 10 bucks is 10 bucks. I did, however, buy the Little Plate for $10 awhile back and it's worth that a much, much more.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 15, 2018)

robgb said:


> I passed on it. 10 bucks is 10 bucks. I did, however, buy the Little Plate for $10 awhile back and it's worth that a much, much more.


I'm sorry I missed Little Plate! That would be an easy trigger pull.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 15, 2018)

All my Soundtoys 'Little' Titles are available for trade-up to full Soundtoys 5. 
My cost has been down near $100. at times. Worth considering as these individual deals arise.....


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 15, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> All my Soundtoys 'Little' Titles are available for trade-up to full Soundtoys 5.
> My cost has been down near $100. at times. Worth considering as these individual deals arise.....


That's worth bearing in mind too. If I can spend $10 now to save $40 later, that is definitely worth considering. I still feel like I shouldn't buy something that doesn't justify its own price tag.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 15, 2018)

I don't really use it, by as other said, if you want to upgrade even a little thing like that would cut the cost down significantly, and the bundle is definitely worth it!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 15, 2018)

When I bought EchoBoy for $50 in a sale last year, EchoBoy Jr. came as part of the deal. Something to think about, as the big brothers go on sale from time to time.

Little Plate was a Christmas gift from Soundtoys not too long ago. Other people have told me that they've given away a lot of the Little Ones over the years, I suppose they did that when they introduced them, as that was the case with Little Plate. 

And the freebies add up to discounts for the full package.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Dec 15, 2018)

I got it for free since I own the bundle, but it's totally worth the $10. I occasionally use it to take that digital edge off synth patches.

Everything they make is top class and very useful. I remember applying MicroShift + Little Plate to some creepy vocals from 8Dio's FV Cait...boy that was fun!


----------



## jsheaucsb (Dec 15, 2018)

What a horrible comment to make about a fantastic company……………maybe rephrase your subject line to "Who here likes Little Radiator and why?"

How would you feel if someone asked that about a cue you'd written?

These developers are just as creative as we are and without their tools, we'd be lost.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 15, 2018)

I found that getting the inexpensive ones when they are on sale really helped me when I upgraded to Anthology X, and made the upgrade to XI $1. So if you are wanting to build towards the full set, they are definitely worth buying.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Dec 15, 2018)

jsheaucsb said:


> What a horrible comment to make about a fantastic company……………maybe rephrase your subject line to "Who here likes Little Radiator and why?"
> 
> How would you feel if someone asked that about a cue you'd written?
> 
> These developers are just as creative as we are and without their tools, we'd be lost.



That’s not a horrible comment. $10 can buy a meal. I wouldn’t waste any dollar amount on something that isn’t useful.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 15, 2018)

This one is easy - absolutely!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

It's a very good distortion plug-in. I've used it and will again.

Sound Toys is one of the best plug-in developers out there. The story: Ken B and Bob are former Eventide engineers who worked on the classic H3000. They're really good, in fact the only plug-ins I still miss after giving up my Pro Tools TDM system however many years ago are theirs - Pitch Blender and Time Blender.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

jsheaucsb said:


> What a horrible comment to make about a fantastic company



I interpreted "creepy" as the effect, not as a dis.

Was I wrong?


----------



## kclements (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 15, 2018)

jsheaucsb said:


> How would you feel if someone asked that about a cue you'd written


I would read their question, and if it seemed my cue wouldn't meet their needs, then I'd advise them to spend their money on a cue that would. I'm not questioning the quality of the company or their plugins; I'm questioning the specific usefulness of Little Radiator to the folks who frequent this board. Nevertheless, I've modified the thread title, and I'll state outright that Soundtoys is, by all appearances, the greatest and best company in the world.


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 15, 2018)

Having the bundle, I splashed out the $10 (minus some cash in the plugin boutique bank) to buy this again, then gave the license away as a Christmas present. The recipient, now has several of the freebies from Soundtoys (plate, sie q , devil-loc) so adding this to his collection, will bring down his upgrade price, should he ever decide to upgrade.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

kclements said:


> Yes.



How do you know?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 15, 2018)

Its good but be advised, it requires an ilok dongle. For another $29 you can upgrade it to v5 and dongle not required anymore.


----------



## kclements (Dec 15, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> How do you know?


The question is “is it worth $10 to you”, and to me the answer is yes. I use it all the time especially on Rhodes and e-piano stuff. It’s simple and does exactly what I want with little fuss.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 15, 2018)

kclements said:


> The question is “is it worth $10 to you”, and to me the answer is yes. I use it all the time especially on Rhodes and e-piano stuff. It’s simple and does exactly what I want with little fuss.



I'm so vain, I think every "yes" response right below my asking "was I wrong" is about me, don't I don't I don't I


----------



## Josh Richman (Dec 15, 2018)

Get this! (I have the whole rack, but this little guy is a regular goto.) Hey SoundToys please add Little Radiator to the Rack


----------



## KMA (Dec 15, 2018)

I use Radiator often, so I'm sure the Little version is just a bit lighter on features but with the same great tone. It's a nice colour plugin, so if that's what you're after, then $10 seems quite reasonable. Besides, as others have mentioned, it does lower the upgrade price down the line.

Full disclosure: I own the Soundtoys bundle, and I consider the whole thing indispensable.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 15, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> Its good but be advised, it requires an ilok dongle. For another $29 you can upgrade it to v5 and dongle not required anymore.



I don't think you need the dongle. You can also use the free iLok License Manager to activate it on your machine.


----------



## Josh Richman (Dec 16, 2018)

If I recall correctly, little radiator is modeled after a slightly different version than radiator. They are close but not exactly the same, even beyond the differences in more controls.


----------



## bigrichpea (Dec 16, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> I don't think you need the dongle. You can also use the free iLok License Manager to activate it on your machine.



Yep, no dongle required


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 16, 2018)

Soundtoys make fantastic stuff!


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 16, 2018)

Is there a way to calculate how much buying this would deduct from an eventual upgrade?


----------



## kclements (Dec 16, 2018)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'm so vain, I think every "yes" response right below my asking "was I wrong" is about me, don't I don't I don't I



Ah, sorry Nick. I wasn’t really paying attention to where my response fit in the order of things. I should be more aware and maybe not post single word answers.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 16, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Is there a way to calculate how much buying this would deduct from an eventual upgrade?



I am sure there is, but what I noticed is that the difference in upgrade to the complete package was a lot more than the 10 USD I paid for the Little Radiator.


----------



## kclements (Dec 16, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Is there a way to calculate how much buying this would deduct from an eventual upgrade?


I may be mistaken, but I think they give you full price credit for the purchase.


----------



## Bansaw (Dec 16, 2018)

How low does the Echoboy jr get? I see a few people selling it pre-owned for about $30, but I wonder if you have to do an iLok transfer? iLok will probably add on $25 for the transfer.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 16, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> I don't think you need the dongle. You can also use the free iLok License Manager to activate it on your machine.



No. That doesn’t work for me. But if I want to pay another $29 i can upgrade to v5 that supposedly works as you describe


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 16, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> No. That doesn’t work for me. But if I want to pay another $29 i can upgrade to v5 that supposedly works as you describe


So are they not selling the current version of the plug-in?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 16, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Is there a way to calculate how much buying this would deduct from an eventual upgrade?



Kinda tough, depending on current Cost of Soundtoys 5. List is $499. current offer is $369. 
My offer gets this down to $200. with (5) 'Littles' and (3) others (Devil-Loc5, Sie-Q5, Tremolator5).
Bottom line is apprx $20. per product, for these 'lesser' cost items. 
OTH, earlier Trade-in total has been down near $100. 

Not much help, but …. seems value comes back if goal is ultimately Soundtoys 5 …..


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 16, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Kinda tough, depending on current Cost of Soundtoys 5. List is $499. current offer is $369.
> My offer gets this down to $200. with (5) 'Littles' and (3) others (Devil-Loc5, Sie-Q5, Tremolator5).
> Bottom line is apprx $20. per product, for these 'lesser' cost items.
> OTH, earlier Trade-in total has been down near $100.
> ...


I have 3 little ones, but my 'offer' is $375, which is $6 more than the current sale price 
But $20 as you said seems about right for something like Little radiator, in which case, I'll just leave it for now.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 16, 2018)

Usually they offer anyone who has their stuff no matter what you paid for $180 on BF. Another developer who works hard at trying to get owning everything. They would be tops on my list of developers loyal to all of their end users.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 16, 2018)

jacobthestupendous said:


> So are they not selling the current version of the plug-in?



Well that’s a good question. Mine doesn’t really say what it is, I got it a while ago.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 16, 2018)

kclements said:


> Ah, sorry Nick. I wasn’t really paying attention to where my response fit in the order of things. I should be more aware and maybe not post single word answers.



Not at all! I need to stop thinking the whole world revolves around me.

Only half of it does.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 16, 2018)

jacobthestupendous said:


> So are they not selling the current version of the plug-in?



I bought the Little Radiator plugin at this sale and I can use it without the iLok dongle, so I guess it has nothing to do with the version of the plugin.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes, I love the sustain and grit it delivers. Any Soundtoys plugin at 10bux is a nobrainer, imo. The whole Soundtoys bundle is incredible value!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 19, 2019)

Just picked up the Little Plate for $29, and it immediately and effortlessly solved a reverb challenge in a project I've been working on the last few days. Get that if you don't already have it!


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 19, 2019)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Just picked up the Little Plate for $29, and it immediately and effortlessly solved a reverb challenge in a project I've been working on the last few days. Get that if you don't already have it!



Cool to hear ,,,, yet already have Valhalla Plate. $29 is not much, but hate to duplicate existing tools.


----------



## ManicMiner (Feb 19, 2019)

How often does Little Radiator go on sale at $10 ? Is there a schedule for the $10 offerings, or is it random?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 19, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> How often does Little Radiator go on sale at $10 ? Is there a schedule for the $10 offerings, or is it random?


They had a series of the "Little ____" plugins go for $10 apiece this last December. Other sales are sporadic and worth jumping on when they pop up.


----------

